# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  A hani kur jeni te ftuar diku.....?

## mia@

C'mendim keni per personat qe kane naze ne te ngrene? A jeni vet te tille?
Me ka qelluar te kem ftuar njerez dhe sinqerisht kam ngel e ofenduar kur bejne sikur hane. Ju vet si ndiheni ne situata te tilla?
Si veproni kur jeni te ftuar diku? A duhet ngrene per respekt apo jo?

----------


## INFINITY©

:uahaha: 

Dea, nuk erdha me te vertet mi dreq jo...hahahahhahah. Pastaj sa me ben bileta e avionit deri aty dihet qe do ha dhe ben mire ta kesh blere Lamb nga Zelanda e Re.  :perqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Varet se ku jam i ftuar lol.Varet dhe nqs kam uri apo jo.Po nuk ke uri,nuk hahet me zor.Megithate,ne pergjithesi s para ha.

----------


## *suada*

Mua nqs me haet ha. Nuk eshte turp me ngrene. Pastaj nazeli/e ka kudo lol.

Ps: Kur e di qe jam e ftuar per darke nuk marr te ha ne shtepi. Por dhe nje gje...dhe mezor nuk haet lol.
Por nqs personi nuk ha se eshte nazeli/e ne qafe paste veten  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> *Varet se ku jam i ftuar lol.Varet dhe nqs kam uri apo jo.Po nuk ke uri,nuk hahet me zor.*Megithate,ne pergjithesi s para ha.


Edhe une keshtu e mendoj.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Edhe une keshtu e mendoj.


ene une kur te me ftoj era per spageti, do ja fshij pajaten  :perqeshje: 

ka noj ftese tjeter?

----------


## mia@

> Dea, nuk erdha me te vertet mi dreq jo...hahahahhahah. Pastaj sa me ben bileta e avionit deri aty dihet qe do ha dhe ben mire ta kesh blere Lamb nga Zelanda e Re.


Nga Zelanda ? Kushedi sa kushton te vij qe andej . :ngerdheshje:  Per ty do ta porosit ne Shqiperi nga Skrapari, se e kane te mire.  :buzeqeshje: 

Nuk e di c'mendoni ju por une per vete ha per respekt, dhe dua qe dhe te tjeret te hane. Nuk po them ti hane te tera, por dicka. Kam pare njerez qe kane ngrene vetem fruta. lol 
Nuk po flasim per drekera te medhaja ku s'merret vesh , kush hengri e kush jo, por te vogla.
Pastaj shikohet dhe mosha e mysafirit. Nuk me ngelet qejfi kur nje femi apo adoloshent ben naze se dihet qe ata te tille jane.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ta paska lon kunj ndonji musafirke me Dea?

hajt se ka dasht me majt linjat, se ka ballo me maska per hallen e vinit  :shkelje syri:

----------


## mia@

Me ka ndodhur, por ka kohe. Disa vite me pare. Mu kujtua se ashtu ra nje muhabet me shoqen time.

----------


## padrilla

gjithmone ha, edhe sikur te kem ngrene ne shtepi, prap ha nqs me njerrin ushqim perpara, kesaj i thone rrespekt, 

me ka qelluar njeher te shkoj te nje kushri, plaka e tij kishte ber lazanja per darke, u ula ne tavoline por lazanja eshte i vetmi ushqim qe nuk mund te ha, me pak fjal nuk mund ta kaperdi posht, plaka me pa dhe tha; HA , un i thashe qe te them te drejten eshte i vetmi ushqim qe smund te ha, pastaj shkoj dhe fergoj veze patate patlixhana djath etj. pastaj hengra me lezet, kurse kur ka ushqime pervec lazanjes , ha deri sa te ngopem mire.

----------


## martini1984

> C'mendim keni per personat qe kane naze ne te ngrene? A jeni vet te tille?
> Me ka qelluar te kem ftuar njerez dhe sinqerisht kam ngel e ofenduar kur bejne sikur hane. Ju vet si ndiheni ne situata te tilla?
> Si veproni kur jeni te ftuar diku? A duhet ngrene per respekt apo jo?


S'ka te beje me ngrenien.Mos u ofendo kur te tjeret nuk hajne,ska vlere....

----------


## mia@

Po dhe ajo vetem lazanja kish nxjerre mo padrilla. :ngerdheshje: 
Pse si ha lazanjat ti? Meshkujt kam pershtypjen e pelqejne shume lazanjen. 
Mire paske bere mo padrilla qe i ke thene te verten, sesa te shtirreshe qe nuk ishe i uritur. Ashtu dhe nuk e turperon mikun, por perkundrazi.

----------


## mia@

> S'ka te beje me ngrenien.Mos u ofendo kur te tjeret nuk hajne,ska vlere....


Si mos te ofendohem? E ftoj tjetren per respekt. Ndenja tuj gatu nga mengjesi ne darke. E ftova qe nje dite me pare. Vjen e me thote sapo hengra darke, kur une se shtrova as vone. Para ores 7. S'hengri as edhe nje gje, pa ekzagjeruar.  As nuk denjoi ti provonte. Nuseroi ne tavoline tere kohen. Po mundimi im dreqi ta haje, nuk duhej marr ne konsiderate?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> Si mos te ofendohem? E ftoj tjetren per respekt. Ndenja tuj gatu nga mengjesi ne darke. E ftova qe nje dite me pare. Vjen e me thote sapo hengra darke, kur une se shtrova as vone. Para ores 7. S'hengri as edhe nje gje, pa ekzagjeruar.  As nuk denjoi ti provonte. Nuseroi ne tavoline tere kohen. Po mundimi im dreqi ta haje, nuk duhej marr ne konsiderate?


Oj Dea, lol

per njerez te tille ka vetem nje fjale - injorance. 

Jane disa rregulla te pashkruara askund. Shumica e shqipove sja kane idene, sepse jane njerez me komplekse dhe huqe. 
Kur shkon te tjetri per darke, duhet ta marresh ne konsiderate sepse eshte = me respekt. Perderisa tjetri po te fton per darke eshte Respekt. 

E nese ka njerez qe nuk e kuptojne kaq gje, nuk ke c'i do , sepse te acarojne nervat me ate mentalitet huqore qe disponojne. 

Personalisht kur shkoj te tjetri Ha !! 
Dhe kur ftoj njerez pres te Ha-ne, ato qe i servir. Kam dhe nje gje qe nuk bej me shumiceeeeee sic bejne ca fshatare . Pak e sakte. Sasia nuk ka rendesi per mua, por qualiteti. Dhe kam nje menyre servirje ushqimi qe - ti ve ne tavoline te gjitha me pjatanca. Nese te hahet ha !! Zgjate docken dhe merr vete sa te hahet dhe cfare te hahet. Per te lutur nuk lus njeri. Vetem nese nuk begenis te hash, nuk te ftoj me !!

am i clear ? LOL

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Cfare eshte kjo pyetje se nuk po ja nxjerr kuptimin?

----------


## INFINITY©

> Oj Dea, lol
> 
> per njerez te tille ka vetem nje fjale - injorance. 
> 
> Jane disa rregulla te pashkruara askund. Shumica e shqipove sja kane idene, sepse jane njerez me komplekse dhe huqe. 
> Kur shkon te tjetri per darke, duhet ta marresh ne konsiderate sepse eshte = me respekt. Perderisa tjetri po te fton per darke eshte Respekt. 
> 
> E nese ka njerez qe nuk e kuptojne kaq gje, nuk ke c'i do , sepse te acarojne nervat me ate mentalitet huqore qe disponojne. 
> 
> ...


PINK, me kujtove kete punen e pjatancave. Ne fillim kur erdhen prinderit ne Amerike dhe kuptohet vinin njerez dhe cdo gje e nxirrja me pjatance apo ene te bukura, por qe duhej te merrje vete. Kur me thote im ate mbas nja dy darkave, moj cupe po c'jane keto pjatanca qe nxirrni, ju e vini tjetrin ne siklet se sa duhet te marri.  :ngerdheshje:  Ec t'i shpjegoja babit tani se pse kur jua ve gjithcka ne nje pjate duket sikur i limiton ne cfare duan te hane. Tani nuk thote me gje. lol

Dea, jam dakort me PINK qe shumica e kesaj sjelljeje vihet re te shqiptaret se amerikanet psh nuk e kane shume problem. Shqiptaret kane ate mentalitetin qe po nuk hengren te shtepija jote po tregojne qe nuk kane nevoje per te ngrene se jane te ngopur, por thjesht po te vijne per shoqeri. Eshte nje mentalitet shume i trashe sidomos kur i njeh keta njerez dhe e di se sa bosh apo plote e kane barkun. lol 

Me ka ndodhur nja dy here keshtu me nusen e kushuririt se kjo miss eleganca ne cdo darke qe shkon, vetem uje pi dhe shishen e ujit e sjell me vete.  :ngerdheshje:  Nje here, dy here kjo te njejtin avaz. I ftova nje dite kushurinjte dhe kisha bere peshk, fruta deti, crab legs, etj., kur afrohet kjo te tavolina dhe une i coj nje shishe uje perpara. Po pjata ime ku eshte tha? Po ti gjithmone i thashe na shikon ne kur ham se te shendoshin sallatrat dhe mishrat, bej te njejten gje dhe sot. Nuk e di pse i vari turinjte ajo. lol

----------


## mia@

> Oj Dea, lol
> 
> per njerez te tille ka vetem nje fjale - injorance. 
> 
> Jane disa rregulla te pashkruara askund. Shumica e shqipove sja kane idene, sepse jane njerez me komplekse dhe huqe. 
> Kur shkon te tjetri per darke, duhet ta marresh ne konsiderate sepse eshte = me respekt. Perderisa tjetri po te fton per darke eshte Respekt. 
> 
> E nese ka njerez qe nuk e kuptojne kaq gje, nuk ke c'i do , sepse te acarojne nervat me ate mentalitet huqore qe disponojne. 
> 
> ...


Je tamam si une. :ngerdheshje: 

Ti shpirt njeriu cfare nuk kupton lol?

----------


## padrilla

> Po dhe ajo vetem lazanja kish nxjerre mo padrilla.
> Pse si ha lazanjat ti? Meshkujt kam pershtypjen e pelqejne shume lazanjen. 
> Mire paske bere mo padrilla qe i ke thene te verten, sesa te shtirreshe qe nuk ishe i uritur. Ashtu dhe nuk e turperon mikun, por perkundrazi.


ne fakt me erdhi pak zor qe i thashe qe nuk e ha lazanjen, por hajt mor, te hash nuk esht turp.


Infinity mir ja paske ber se meson mend per her tjeter ajo.

----------


## mia@

> Dea, jam dakort me PINK qe shumica e kesaj sjelljeje vihet re te shqiptaret se amerikanet psh nuk e kane shume problem. Shqiptaret kane ate mentalitetin qe po nuk hengren te shtepija jote po tregojne qe nuk kane nevoje per te ngrene se jane te ngopur, por thjesht po te vijne per shoqeri. Eshte nje mentalitet shume i trashe sidomos kur i njeh keta njerez dhe e di se sa bosh apo plote e kane barkun. lol 
> 
> Me ka ndodhur nja dy here keshtu me nusen e kushuririt se kjo miss eleganca ne cdo darke qe shkon, vetem uje pi dhe shishen e ujit e sjell me vete.  Nje here, dy here kjo te njejtin avaz. I ftova nje dite kushurinjte dhe kisha bere peshk, fruta deti, crab legs, etj., kur afrohet kjo te tavolina dhe une i coj nje shishe uje perpara. Po pjata ime ku eshte tha? Po ti gjithmone i thashe na shikon ne kur ham se te shendoshin sallatrat dhe mishrat, bej te njejten gje dhe sot. Nuk e di pse i vari turinjte ajo. lol


E di. Kujtojne se duken me shume interesant kur nuk hane. Ketej i ke si fuci, kjo eshte me e bukura.  :ngerdheshje: 
C'ja paske bere mire asaj. Te isha une se ftoja me ate jo kusherire, por dhe moter ta kisha.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## padrilla

Ne fakt Pink, kjo me pjatanca te ndame nuk me pelqen sepse me ka ndodh qe kam qe i uritur edhe e kam lepi edhe pjaten, vetem per inat te asaj zonjes qe me nxjerri ne pjate, edhe me e forta kur hengra te gjith ushqimin dhe piva edhe nja dy birra, as qe me luten me per ushqim me teper apo ndonje birr tjeter, qe ateher nuk ha me ne shtepin e tyre. Ne fakt robi kur e shef qe e mbarove pjate ka per detyre te pyesi nqs do me teper apo ta njerri perpara,

Si mendon ti Pink.

----------

